# I can't stop failing classes



## Fireworks77AH

It's terrible, I'm trying to keep a positive outlook but it's getting to the point where I just feel like I'm not cut out for school. I graduated high school with a 3.5 MIRACULOUSLY because my grades were C's and D's my senior year. But since then it's just been a constant struggle. I don't even think I have a 2.0 right now.

I've taken intermediate algebra three times, had to take the placement test that could replace that grade TWICE and finally passed by ONE point to get into college algebra, and now I've failed college algebra twice. It's demoralizing and it's affecting all of my other classes. I just procrastinate until the very last hour of the end of the day when things are due by midnight and cry when things are closed. I don't want to get out of bed or leave for class, I have no motivation to do anything. My room is trashed, I haven't washed the dishes in weeks. I feel like just sitting in a corner and rocking back and forth, and I feel like metaphorically, I'm pretty much doing that.

I work and go to school and live on my own right now. So I don't know if I'm just juggling a lot or just the constant failure is starting to take a toll....I know I'm supposed to "Be positive, go to tutoring, study harder, find a study buddy, do your homework, show up to class" and thats all fine and nice on paper but all of that goes out the window when it's 9:30 and I have a class at 10 and I'm awake staring at the clock trying to convince myself it's no big deal if I don't show up today.

What is WRONG with me?


----------



## Deadguy

There is nothing wrong with you but I would schedule a meeting with a Guidance Counselor. 

I was on academic probation after my Freshman year in college because my GPA fell below 2.0. Talking to a Guidance Counselor helped me get a grip on what I could and couldn't handle. This is their job and they have talked to many students who are in a similar situation as you. 

It is very difficult to work and go to school at the same time so I commend you for doing that. However, I would suggest maybe dropping a few classes next semester and enrolling as a Part Time student. This will give you more time to focus on the class or classes that you are struggling in. Best of luck!


----------



## SAgirl

Maybe algebra is just not your thing. Is there any course that you could take to meet the requirements?


----------



## daphnis

Nothing is wrong with you. I was in a very similar situation as you in college. Rather than studying and attending classes, I was over my head with my anxieties.

What helps is providing structure for your day. Plan ahead and manage time. Prioritize: put urgent tasks at the top of the list then everything else.

Easy to say, but hard to do. Start this routine quickly and early so save yourself more headaches in the future.

I finally got the hang of controlling my anxieties in my 3rd year of college. It was tough, but once you establish a plan/strategy, you'll be fine. Just breathe and move on to the next task. And remember, reward yourself (but not too excessively).


----------



## JGazardiel

I have been like this lately too. I don't feel like doing anything and have been skipping a lot of days of school. And, I keep failing my own expectations nowadays. everyone around me is giving me harsh scoldings. It's part of life, everyone has to experience this, not only you. Don't think too much. Be positive. You chose the route yourself, then you should have the courage to walk to the finishing line yourself.


----------



## destroyX

I'm failing the whole semester -1 week left of school and thats it!!

Idk what to do I'm buggin out!!!


----------



## AngelBlue

I'm glad I'm not alone in this. I always made As and Bs in high school and graduated in the top 10% of my class but for some reason in college I keep struggling. Except for last semester une


----------



## AngelBlue

AngelBlue said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in this. I always made As and Bs in high school and graduated in the top 10% of my class but for some reason in college I keep struggling. Except for last semester une


I hit the post key by mistake. I meant to say except for last semester I've failed at least one class every semester, no matter how hard I've tried. I've been working the past two semesters but I was struggling before that. I never had to study in high school, and now, even when I do, it's not enough and I fail, and it's been taking a huge toll on my self esteem and motivation. This past semester it's been harder for me to try than ever and I ended up falling an important class for the second time.


----------



## prettyful

at least with SA, we can rule out a social life as being the cause of our academic problems.


----------



## burningpile

I literally failed university, not just a few classes. I have to actually reapply to my program if I want to go back. I was straight As too, top 5%. Depression is a *****.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

prettyful said:


> at least with SA, we can rule out a social life as being the cause of our academic problems.


Why couldn't it be a cause? If anything, having a lack of social support can be very detrimental to a person's mental health which can lead to consistent academic failure as well. (I know from personal experience) If you're capable of maintaining a healthy social life, then everything else comes more easily. (Of course I'm generalizing, but I'm just saying that people who have sufficient social support usually can't fall back on anything other than lack of intelligence/aptitude for their personal or academic failures)


----------



## marie moi

I agree with going to see a counselor. College counselors are not like high school counselors. My hs counselor couldn't guide students out of a paper bag. I went through hs thinking I was stupid with a 2.0 gpa, hs counselor probably thought I was stupid too.

College counselors, the sooner you meet with one, the better. They should have resources and info to help. And stay in touch, if you can meet with one counselor and let that one counselor be your guide, like your personal m.d. You're probably not the first of your kind to go wander in there seeking help for this.

Personal experience: my guidance counselor put me on a plan that helped me go from a 2.0 to a 4.0 and now I'm at the school of my dreams on a full scholarship. It can be done.

And please don't let SA stop you from seeking help.


----------

